# Postfix mail delivery for vmail problem (User not found)

## Inaba

Hello folks,

I've searched the forum and read just about everything on the subject and can't seem to get my problem resolved.

I am enclosing the full output of my postfix log, as well as my main.cf file.

As you can see, I can't seem to send any mail to my virtual domains.  Local mail delivery to actual users of the system work fine, but trying to send to my virtual domain (cowmail.org) results in user not found.  I can login via Squirrelmail or POP3 with the users just fine, but can't send or recieve mail (can't send because I get a user not found as well).

One question I do have, and I have not seen answered anywhere.  In the virtual table, the field destination should be set to what?  The email address?  The maildir?  I've tried it both ways and it doesn't work; the docs and howto don't menttion exactly what should be in this table, either.

Any help would be appreciated.  I'm pretty much at a dead end at this point.  Any direction you all can offer would be appreciated.

```
Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set username to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set password to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set database name to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set table name to 'alias'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set select_field to 'destination'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set where_field to 'alias'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set additional_conditions to ''

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): adding host 'unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' to list of mysql server hosts

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: unix:passwd.byname

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: unix:passwd.byname

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set username to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set password to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set database name to 'mailsql'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set table name to 'virtual'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set select_field to 'destination'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set where_field to 'email'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): set additional_conditions to ''

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mysqlname_parse(): adding host 'unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' to list of mysql server hosts

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_append: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: noanonymous

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] starting TLS engine

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_create: 0x809d7f8 18000

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] connection established

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 0

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: resource

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] name_mask: software

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] connect from ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 220 trogdor.cazic-thule.net ESMTP Postfix

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: EHLO cm.pcslab.com

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-trogdor.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-PIPELINING

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-VRFY

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-ETRN

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-STARTTLS

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-AUTH NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-AUTH=NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: ns2.cazic-thule.net ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 208.29.16.74 ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-XVERP

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250 8BITMIME

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: STARTTLS

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 220 Ready to start TLS

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] setting up TLS connection from ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:before/accept initialization

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (11 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (11 bytes => 11 (0xB))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0000 80 80 01 03 01 00 57     ......W

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 000b - <SPACES/NULS>?

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD0B] (119 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello B

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD0B] (119 bytes => 119 (0x77))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0070 e4 b6 94 86 b4 f3 65     ......e

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 read client hello A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server hello A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write certificate A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write key exchange A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server done A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] write to 080A36C0 [080BAE50] (1395 bytes => 1395 (0x573))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0573 - <SPACES/NULS>?

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read client certificate A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read client certificate A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0000 16 03 01 00 86     .....

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (134 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read client certificate A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (134 bytes => 134 (0x86))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 read client key exchange A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read certificate verify A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0000 14 03 01 00 01     .....

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (1 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read certificate verify A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (1 bytes => 1 (0x1))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0000 01     .

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read certificate verify A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD00] (5 bytes => 5 (0x5))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0000 16 03 01 00 28     ....(

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (40 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read certificate verify A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] read from 080A36C0 [080ACD05] (40 bytes => 40 (0x28))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 read finished A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write change cipher spec A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 write finished A

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] write to 080A36C0 [080BAE50] (51 bytes => 51 (0x33))

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 0030 94 4e 0e     .N.

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] TLS connection established from ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: TLSv1 with cipher EDH-RSA-DES-CBC3-SHA (168/168 bits)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: EHLO cm.pcslab.com

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-trogdor.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-PIPELINING

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-VRFY

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-ETRN

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-AUTH NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-AUTH=NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: ns2.cazic-thule.net ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 208.29.16.74 ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250-XVERP

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250 8BITMIME

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: MAIL FROM:<inaba@mindspring.com> SIZE=1874

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <inaba@mindspring.com>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: inaba@mindspring.com

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 3867917

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 3867917 min_free 0 size 1874

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem public/cleanup

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: queue_id

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 78AAA3FE64

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 2

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] 78AAA3FE64: client=ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250 Ok

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: RCPT TO:<test@cowmail.org>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <test@cowmail.org>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: START

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] permit_mynetworks: ns2.cazic-thule.net 208.29.16.74

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: ns2.cazic-thule.net ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 208.29.16.74 ~? 208.29.16.0/24

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=1

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/rewrite

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: test@cowmail.org -> test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = resolve

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: virtual

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: recipient

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 1024

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] resolve_clnt_query: `test@cowmail.org' -> t=`virtual' h=`cowmail.org' r=`test@cowmail.org'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: install entry key test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: test@cowmail.org: not found

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? trogdor.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? localhost.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: cowmail.org: no match

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @cowmail.org: not found

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: test@cowmail.org -> (not found)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: test@cowmail.org: not found

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? trogdor.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? localhost.cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: cowmail.org ~? cazic-thule.net

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: cowmail.org: no match

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: @cowmail.org: not found

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: test@cowmail.org -> (not found)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = 'test@cowmail.org'

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf: test@cowmail.org = test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: test@cowmail.org -> test@cowmail.org

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250 Ok

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: DATA

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/cleanup] 78AAA3FE64: message-id=<61131.208.29.16.72.1065647433.squirrel@cm.pcslab.com>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/qmgr] 78AAA3FE64: from=<inaba@mindspring.com>, size=1146, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: reason

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: (end)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 250 Ok: queued as 78AAA3FE64

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] < ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: QUIT

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] > ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]: 221 Bye

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from ns2.cazic-thule.net[208.29.16.74]

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x809d7f8

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/virtual] 78AAA3FE64: to=<test@cowmail.org>, relay=virtual, delay=0, status=bounced (unknown user: "test@cowmail.org")

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/cleanup] 897B73FE8E: message-id=<20031008210942.897B73FE8E@trogdor.cazic-thule.net>

Oct  8 16:09:42 [postfix/qmgr] 897B73FE8E: from=<>, size=2849, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Oct  8 16:09:46 [postfix/smtp] 897B73FE8E: to=<inaba@mindspring.com>, relay=mx07.mindspring.com[207.69.200.133], delay=4, status=sent (250 1a7lBA5ZX3Nl3qB0 Message accepted for delivery)

Oct  8 16:11:22 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite stream disconnect

Oct  8 16:11:22 [postfix/smtpd] idle timeout -- exiting

```

Here is the main.cf:

```

# Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset

# of all 250+ parameters. See the sample-xxx.cf files for a full list.

#

# The general format is lines with parameter = value pairs. Lines

# that begin with whitespace continue the previous line. A value can

# contain references to other $names or ${name}s.

#

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

        permit_sasl_authenticated,

        permit_mynetworks,

        reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains =

        cowmail.org

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

transport_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

#default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

#

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

myhostname = trogdor.cazic-thule.net

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

mydomain = cazic-thule.net

# SENDING MAIL

#

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see sample-virtual.cf).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# sample-smtpd.cf).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,

#       mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination and $inet_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see sample-local.cf).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

#

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# $inet_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty and the

# recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

#unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

#

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

#

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

mynetworks = 208.29.16.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions restriction in the

# file sample-smtpd.cf for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

#

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

#

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction in the file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = gateway.my.domain

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

#

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

#

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 50 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 50 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

#

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

#

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# Insert text from sample-rewrite.cf if you need to do address

# masquerading.

#

# Insert text from sample-canonical.cf if you need to do address

# rewriting, or if you need username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# Insert text from sample-virtual.cf if you need virtual domain support.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# Insert text from sample-relocated.cf if you need "user has moved"

# style bounce messages. Alternatively, you can bounce recipients

# with an SMTP server access table. See sample-smtpd.cf.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

#

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

home_mailbox = .maildir/

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination

# and unknown@[$inet_interfaces] is returned as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

#

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. See the file

# sample-smtpd.cf for an elaborate list of anti-UCE controls.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see the sample-filter.cf file.

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

#

# By default, Postfix maintains deferred mail logfile information

# only for destinations that Postfix is willing to relay to (as

# specified in the relay_domains parameter). For other destinations,

# Postfix attempts to deliver ALL queued mail after receiving the

# SMTP "ETRN domain.tld" command, or after execution of "sendmail

# -qRdomain.tld". This can be slow when a lot of mail is queued.

#

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this "fast ETRN/sendmail -qR" service.

#

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

#fast_flush_domains =

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

#

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

#local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

#default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#       PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#       echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#       >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

#

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

#

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

#

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

#

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

```

----------

## kashani

The virtual table should look like the following.

+----+---------------------------+---------------------------+

| id | email                               | destination               |

+----+---------------------------+---------------------------+

|  1 | kash@testing.gentux.com  | kashani@testing.gentux.com  |

|  2 | @testing.gentux.com         | catch-all@testing.gentux.com |

The destination should be email addresses. This is only for the virtual accounts. Also the destination if it is to be delivered locally needs to be in the user table. The domain should also be in the transport table as a virtual: domain.

Hope that helps. If you still have problmes post a postconf -n and some examples from your db tables.

kashani

----------

## Inaba

Hello Kashani, thank you for replying.

I've got the correct information in the tables, and I still can't get it to deliver virtual domain addresses.  Locals still work fine *boggle*

I'm including the output of postconf -n and samples of my DBs.

```
alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

home_mailbox = .maildir/

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

local_transport = local

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

mydomain = cazic-thule.net

myhostname = trogdor.cazic-thule.net

mynetworks = 208.29.16.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.11

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,       permit_mynetworks,      reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

transport_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /

virtual_mailbox_domains = cowmail.org

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

```

MySQL virtual table:

```

mysql> select * from virtual;

+----+-------------------+-------------------+

| id | email             | destination       |

+----+-------------------+-------------------+

|  1 | john@cowmail.org  | john@cowmail.org  |

|  2 | test@cowmail.org  | test@cowmail.org  |

+----+-------------------+-------------------+

2 rows in set (0.00 sec)

```

Users table:

```

+----+-------------------+----------+------------------+------+------+-------------+-----------------------------------------+-------+---------+

| id | email             | clear    | name             | uid  | gid  | homedir     | maildir                                 | quota | postfix |

+----+-------------------+----------+------------------+------+------+-------------+-----------------------------------------+-------+---------+

|  1 | first@domain.com  | password | first local user | 1200 | 1200 | /home/first | /home/first/.maildir/                   |       | y       |

|  2 | john@cowmail.org  | xxxxxxxx | John Smith       | 1001 | 1001 | /home/vmail | /home/vmail/cowmail.org/john/.maildir/ |       | y       |

|  3 | test@cowmail.org  | xxxxxxxx | Test User        | 1001 | 1001 | /home/vmail | /home/vmail/cowmail.org/test/.maildir/  |       | y       |

+----+-------------------+----------+------------------+------+------+-------------+-----------------------------------------+-------+---------+

3 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

Transport table: 

```
mysql> select * from transport;

+----+-------------------------+-------------+

| id | domain                  | destination |

+----+-------------------------+-------------+

|  1 | trogdor.cazic-thule.net | local:      |

|  2 | cowmail.org             | virtual:    |

+----+-------------------------+-------------+

2 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

Still no joy  :Sad:   If you have any clues, it would be much appreciated!

----------

## kashani

If john and test@cowmail are in the user table they do not need to be in the virtual table. The virtual table is for aliases to virtual users whereas the alias trable is for local user aliases. I think Postfix might be stuck in some sort of cyclic lookup since the virtual alias refers back to itself. Pull both entries from the virtual table and see if the behavios changes.

kashani

----------

## Inaba

Thank you for the help, Kashani.  Much obliged.

After fiddling with it for awhile, I finally gave up and decided to use Exim instead of Postfix.  Probably something I should have done in the first place anyway.

It was much easier to setup and works great now.   Just have to track down the best way to set SA user preferences for virtual users now.

----------

## Jaxom

I'm actually having this problem and I'd be more interesting in figuring it out instead of switching.

Here's the current settings information I think would be relevant, bare with me on the mysql side, I don't know any other way than to paste from phpmyadmin.

from the users feild

```

pern@scronline.com | <password> | first local user | 1000 | 100 | /home/pern /home/pern/.maildir/ 

pern@sys-resource.com | <password> | my first virtual | 1001 | 100 | /home/vmail /home/vmail/sys-resource.com/pern/.maildir/ 
```

The user pern@scronline.com can get mail just fine, and can authenticate, the user pern@sys-resource.com can't authenticate, nor receive mail.  Here is the log.

```
Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key pern@sys-resource.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: pern@sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? mail.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? localhost.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_list_match: sys-resource.com: no match

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: mail_addr_find: pern@sys-resource.com -> (not found)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: canonical_maps: pern@sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? mail.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? localhost.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_list_match: sys-resource.com: no match

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: canonical_maps: @sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: mail_addr_find: pern@sys-resource.com -> (not found)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = 'pern@sys-resource.com'

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: pern@sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? mail.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? localhost.scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_string: sys-resource.com ~? scronline.com

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: match_list_match: sys-resource.com: no match

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = '@sys-resource.com'

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @sys-resource.com: not found

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: mail_addr_find: pern@sys-resource.com -> (not found)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: > mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: 250 Ok

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: watchdog_pat: 0x8098328

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: < mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: DATA

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: > mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/cleanup[2208]: 7D16F40C0CB: message-id=<OOEMIAKKPNKNDCOJGKIJOECNCFAA.manager@scrserv.com>

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: input attribute name: status

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: input attribute value: 0

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: input attribute name: reason

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: input attribute value: (end)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: input attribute name: (end)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: > mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: 250 Ok: queued as 7D16F40C0CB

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: watchdog_pat: 0x8098328

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/qmgr[2205]: 7D16F40C0CB: from=<manager@scrserv.com>, size=1004, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtp[2214]: warning: mailer loop: best MX host for sys-resource.com is local

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: < mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: QUIT

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: > mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]: 221 Bye

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: disconnect from mail.scrserv.com[207.212.244.5]

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: master_notify: status 1

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: connection closed

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: watchdog_stop: 0x8098328

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtpd[2207]: watchdog_start: 0x8098328

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/smtp[2214]: 7D16F40C0CB: to=<pern@sys-resource.com>, relay=none, delay=0, status=bounced (mail for sys-resource.com loops back to myself)

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/cleanup[2208]: 90F7840C0CC: message-id=<20031204012505.90F7840C0CC@mail.scronline.com>

Dec  3 17:25:05 mail postfix/qmgr[2205]: 90F7840C0CC: from=<>, size=2635, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

```

I have nothing in my virtual table, and when I do, no matter what I put there is says "can't find user <whatever i have in the destination field>.

----------

## Jaxom

WHOOPS, I lied, it's not delivering mail to anyone, but it is sending it out correctly.  Atleast it's narrowed down a bit.  I'll start a new thread for this if I can't figure it out

----------

## brainstorm

Same problem here with virtual users only (for local users works ok), I've read all the posts related without success :-( Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Here's my config, tables and logs (sensible information wrapped):

```

postconf -n:

========

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

default_privs = nobody

home_mailbox = .maildir/

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

local_transport = local

mail_owner = postfix

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = localhost, $mynetworks, $transport_maps, $myhostname

mydomain = mydomain.org

myhostname = mydomain.org

mynetworks = 192.168.0.0/24, 127.0.0.1/32, localhost

mynetworks_style = host

myorigin = $myhostname

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

transport_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_gid_maps = static:100

virtual_mailbox_base = /

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_uid_maps = static:1010

```

MySQL tables:

=========

```

mysql> select * from users;

+----+------------+-------------+----------+------------+------+-----+--------------------------------+------------------------------------------+-------+---------+----

----+

| id | email      | domain      | clear    | name       | uid  | gid | homedir                        | maildir                                  | quota | postfix | act

ive |

+----+------------+-------------+----------+------------+------+-----+--------------------------------+------------------------------------------+-------+---------+----

----+

|  1 | root       | mydomain.org | <password> | root       |    0 |   0 | /root                          | /root/.maildir/                          |       | y       |    

  1 |

|  2 | user1 | mydomain.org | <password> | user1 | 1003 | 100 | /home/user1              | /home/user1/.maildir/               |       | y       |    

  1 |

|  4 | virtuser     | mydomain.org | <password> | virtuser       | 1010 | 100 | /home/vmail/mydomain.org/virtuser | /home/vmail/mydomain.org/virtuser/.maildir/ |       | y       |    

  1 |

+----+------------+-------------+----------+------------+------+-----+--------------------------------+------------------------------------------+-------+---------+----

----+

```

```

mysql> select * from virtual;

+----+--------------------+--------------------+

| id | email              | destination        |

+----+--------------------+--------------------+

|  1 | virtuser@mydomain.org | virtuser@mydomain.org |

+----+--------------------+--------------------+

```

```

mysql> select * from transport;

+----+-------------+-------------+

| id | domain      | destination |

+----+-------------+-------------+

|  1 | mydomain.org | :virtual    |

+----+-------------+-------------+

```

```

mysql> select * from relocated;

Empty set (0.00 sec)

```

Postfix log:

=======

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: > unknown[192.168.0.2]: 250 Ok: queued as 1439117885

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: watchdog_pat: 0x80a3160

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: < unknown[192.168.0.2]: QUIT

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: > unknown[192.168.0.2]: 221 Bye

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.2]

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: master_notify: status 1

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: connection closed

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: watchdog_stop: 0x80a3160

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/smtpd[24683]: watchdog_start: 0x80a3160

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/local[24693]: 1439117885: to=<virtuser@mydomain.org>, relay=local, delay=0, status=bounced (unknown user: "virtuser")

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/cleanup[24685]: 5924D178A5: message-id=<20040210154553.5924D178A5@mydomain.org>

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/qmgr[24670]: 5924D178A5: from=<>, size=2108, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Feb 10 16:45:53 mydomain postfix/local[24693]: 5924D178A5: to=<virtuser@mydomain.org>, relay=local, delay=0, status=bounced (unknown user: "virtuser")

Program versions:

============

*  net-mail/postfix

      Latest version available: 2.0.18

      Latest version installed: 2.0.18

*  dev-db/mysql

      Latest version available: 4.0.17

      Latest version installed: 4.0.14-r1

*  sys-libs/pam_mysql

      Latest version available: 0.5

      Latest version installed: 0.5

*  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl

      Latest version available: 2.1.17

      Latest version installed: 2.1.17

----------

## kashani

If you've followed the Virtual Mail guide your user table should look like this

```

| id | email                   | clear       | name    | uid  | gid  | homedir     | maildir                                                  

+----+-------------------------+-------------+---------+------+------+-------------+----------------------------------------------+

|  1 | tito@testing.gentux.com | titopasswd  | Tito    | 1200 | 1200 | /home/vmail | /home/vmail/testing.gentux.com/tito/.maildir/

```

I snipped the end in an attempt to avoid wrap. If your table is different, as you show with email and domain separated, you will need to change the mysql-virtual-map.cf and possibly other files. Postfix is going to be looking for the wrong data or not getting data it understands if the table doesn't match the queries.

kashani

----------

## brainstorm

Ok, I've dropped the "domain" column and left email="user@mydomain.org". Now I'm stuck with that problem:

pam_mysql: select returned more than one result

Feb 11 13:07:55 nopcode saslauthd[13289]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: Permission denied

Feb 11 13:07:55 nopcode saslauthd[13289]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=user] [service=smtp] [realm=] [mech=pam] [reason=PAM auth error]

Then I looked to mysql queries (enabling the log feature on mysql):

#tail /var/log/mysql/mysql.log

SELECT clear FROM users WHERE email='user'

Then I don't understand at all the "select returned more than one result", because in fact, this query does not return anything:

mysql> SELECT clear FROM users WHERE email='user';

Empty set (0.00 sec)

What can I do to force the WHERE to email='user@whateverdomain' which will return what I want ?

----------

## kashani

Are you using the entire email address as the 'user' in your query or as the username in your mail clinet?

kashani

----------

## brainstorm

I've tried setting the whole address in my client (user@mydomain.org) with the same results (auth failed). 

Then I left the "user@mydomain.org" as userid in my client and disabled SMTP AUTH (from my client) and now I'm able to send & receive with local account only, no luck with virtuser :-/ 

It's also impossible to send any message with SMTP AUTH enabled (it worked before dropping the domain column :_( ). Any hints ?

MySQL queries while sending with virtuser account:

=================================

16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'mydomain.org'

                     17 Query       select destination from virtual where email = 'mydomain.org'

                     18 Query       select maildir from users where email = 'mydomain.org' and postfix = 'y'

                     16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'mydomain.org'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = 'virtuser'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = '@mydomain.org'

                     28 Connect     mailsql@localhost on mailsql

                     28 Query       select destination from virtual where email = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     29 Connect     mailsql@localhost on mailsql

                     29 Query       select destination from virtual where email = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'mydomain.org'

                     17 Query       select destination from virtual where email = 'mydomain.org'

                     18 Query       select maildir from users where email = 'mydomain.org' and postfix = 'y'

                     16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     16 Query       select destination from transport where domain = 'mydomain.org'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = 'virtuser'

                     19 Query       select destination from relocated where email = '@mydomain.org'

                     30 Connect     mailsql@localhost on mailsql

                     30 Query       select destination from alias where alias = 'virtuser'

                     29 Query       select destination from virtual where email = 'virtuser@mydomain.org'

                     30 Query       select destination from alias where alias = 'virtuser'

040213  0:42:00      31 Connect     mailsql@localhost on

                     31 Init DB     mailsql

                     31 Query       SELECT email, "", clear, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, quota, name FROM users WHERE email = "virtuser@mydomain.org"

Config from /etc/postfix/mysql-* (user & pass wrapped):

====================================

# mysql-aliases.cf

dbname          = mailsql

table           = alias

select_field    = destination

where_field     = alias

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# mysql-relocated.cf

dbname          = mailsql

table           = relocated

select_field    = destination

where_field     = email

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# mysql-transport.cf

dbname          = mailsql

table           = transport

select_field    = destination

where_field     = domain

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

#myql-virtual-gid.cf

dbname          = mailsql

select_field    = gid

where_field     = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# mysql-virtual-maps.cf

dbname          = mailsql

select_field    = maildir

where_field     = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# mysql-virtual-uid.cf

dbname          = mailsql

select_field    = uid

where_field     = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

# mysql-virtual.cf

dbname          = mailsql

table           = virtual

select_field    = destination

where_field     = email

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

----------

